# iTunes für windows?????



## CiTor (22. Februar 2003)

ich möchte mir bald n ipod kaufen und will dazu auch gleich eine gute Software zur Musikverwaltung (winamp 3 find ich ned so spitze). Ich weiss dass Apple mit iTunes eines der besten Musikorganizern verkauft und diese Software würde auch bestens zu meiner neuen Hardware passen, nur ist iTunes lediglich für mac-user erhältlich. Gibts da irgend n emulator, dass ich das prog doch noch für windows zum laufen bringen könnte? Kann mir jemand einen anderen guten Musikorganizer empfehlen?


----------



## Christoph (23. Februar 2003)

> Ich weiss dass Apple mit iTunes eines der besten Musikorganizern verkauft



Dann sind deine Quellen eindeutig falsch.

I Tunes ist noch lange nicht das beste Musikorganizer- Prog was es gibt. DA is ja der Media Player noch besser.


----------

